

Accountant creates an RPG game in Microsoft Excel - engtech
http://carywalkin.wordpress.com/2013/03/17/arena-xlsm-released/

======
engtech
Screenshots:

[http://carywalkin.wordpress.com/2013/03/24/arena-xlsm-
galler...](http://carywalkin.wordpress.com/2013/03/24/arena-xlsm-gallery/)

------
fein
Oh yes, Diablo II skill icons with a Monty Python-esque flavor.

I'm having a nostalgia crisis right now.

